# new seed run.



## trillions of atoms (Sep 13, 2014)

OK yall... I've had a lot of good things going and some bad.

I mentioned to a few friends that our three room grow was moved. Well it was moved back to the original location and then was finally broken up due to threats from my partners  (now ex) wife. Long a $$ story but she really cut her nose off to spite her face. We had just upgraded all the gear and got it tuned to make it easy. I think I will be sticking with water instead of soil although we did have several soil plants starting to pull just over 9 ounces (pre98) each under 400s. *before we upgraded to 1ks*


 I have given one of my prostate cancer patients enough gear and a mom to get him learning and now it's time for a seed run.

I don't have access to any cuts in my area so this run will be long and a pain. I am digging through the seed vault and trying to decide how many and what I want to go with.

I will update here with some strains to ask if any of you have had good/bad experience with them as I have been running cuts a long time.

ohh...and YES I am flying SOLO this time. I learned my dam lesson after now TWO close calls.

stay tuned, it won't be anything crazy but I am very excited to say the least!!:vap-bobby_on_the_be


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2014)

I am staying tuned and looking forward to it! Glad you are back growing solo.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 13, 2014)

Hey rose, thanks for looking. :giggle:

** I just spent 15 minutes typing this out but it timed me out dangit**

Stuff I have been wanting to try-

 midnight oil-, DM?- and DHxAk-47xNW?  Don't know amounts,still taped up.

Chem night f6- #16

Tcvg 09 sh**-#1

cookie monster ft jaws -#8

Blueberry blast x bpu-#7
Pure afghan in DNA package -#10

Dutch dragon x PD #3


 I still have some pre-98 bubba crosses that i dusted with some dif males. I have some pics of the boys somewhere either here or the other place. I haven't gotten to some but I'd like to this run.

I'm going to do more detailed journals when i start. I have gotten sloppy before because i had so much going on but I'm going to stay focused from pics of seeds to finished and reports. I mistook a grower on one strain and look forward to redoing it one day and try and do it all right.

OK these are some others i have-

Bbogxtsd- #5

Bubba kush x the white -#9

Pre 98 bk x mango kush- 2 phenos-#bunch

C-99 x mango kush xpre-98 bk-# bunch

the rest was gifted out.

if you know anything about some of these beans or have tried them let me know please. I'm trying to get a starting point.

if you'd like to see anything tried let me know!

Thank youuuuuuuuu!

:bongrips:


----------



## frano420 (Sep 13, 2014)

Who wants to know how to.make a vaporizer out of a test tube


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 14, 2014)

> C-99 x mango kush xpre-98 bk-# bunch



^ That looks / sounds good man. :aok: 

I know nearly nothing about any of the strains you posted good sir. Wish I could give my $0.02 on it though


----------



## Locked (Sep 14, 2014)

trillions of atoms said:


> ** I just spent 15 minutes typing this out but it timed me out dangit**



I think if you check the keep me logged in box on the sign in page it won't time you out. 





> Tcvg 09 sh**-#1
> 
> 
> Bubba kush x the white -#9



I heard of TCVG's Sh*t #1 but never ran it.  The BK x the white sounds nice.

Good luck and green mojo.


----------



## kaotik (Sep 14, 2014)

too much crap  
is that TCVG's **** mix 09
**** on a stick
**** outta luck
or **** happens?  (seems our friend had an affection for **** )

i only ran the **** mix.. found a beautiful purple plant from it. but it's a random mix of plants he bred that season.  crapshoot.

only thing i can recongize (if that's even what it is)
good luck man


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 14, 2014)

It's a white piece of paper with 09 c h I t written on it? Lol


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 14, 2014)

DGF and I had the same thought on the c99 x mango Kush x pre98 BK  that just sounds like it would be really good. I would like to have a taste of that one


----------



## AluminumMonster (Sep 15, 2014)

ostpicsworthless: LOL!

I ran TCVGs Skerry.... Had some herms unfortunately. The dried bud was good though.

Good luck with the grow TOA!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 15, 2014)

I will get some pics up. If yall want me to pop those... I will


----------



## umbra (Sep 15, 2014)

those blueberry blast x bpu are mine...what do you want to know?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 15, 2014)

> what do you want to know?



Where's mine?

 lol 

Kidding, kidding. But seriously, you all have some killer strains it seems!


----------



## kaotik (Sep 15, 2014)

umbra said:


> those blueberry blast x bpu are mine...what do you want to know?



what is BPU, umbra?
they caught my eye from the list.. almost grabbed a pack of snows BB's (blueberry sativa, what's not to like?)
 but stuck on what bpu is.


----------



## umbra (Sep 15, 2014)

hey k,

the bpu is a 1 off pack of seeds from bodhi= blackberry kush x purple chitrali x ubekistani hash plant


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 16, 2014)

I have yet to try any of them. I have only have a few umbra (little glass vial) but what were the phenos like?  Have you grown the cross?  

Thank you


----------



## umbra (Sep 16, 2014)

ToA yes I have grown them out. As with any F1 of poly hybrid x poly hybrid there are a wide range of phenols. It was not meant to be a true breeding cross, but 1 for finding a keeper to clone. With that said, expect color from bright purple to a pastel pink, yield is on the heavy side, with dense tight buds. Smells will be fruity and berry like. 8 to 10 weeks. Not really the bubblegum taste of the riotberry og x bpu that you grew out of mine, much more unique...you will see what I mean when you grow them out


----------



## kaotik (Sep 16, 2014)

ok, i vote them then


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 16, 2014)

I vote some of them too lol

OK anybody else know anything phenotypes variations of phenod or growth* patterns etc with any of these other crosses that I listed other than the stuff that I made? Thank you I am going to be dropping these as soon as I get some more rapid rooters.

once again thank you everyone


----------



## umbra (Sep 16, 2014)

the bbog [blueberry og ] is Inky's, I have grown it. tends to bush, but mostly looks and grows like an og. the bubba x the white is Magills' that were given out as freebies at cannazon. mostly super frosty bubba.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 17, 2014)

Magilla made that cross too?


:giggle: those were mine but I appreciate it umbra.

I'm pretty sure it was you that I had confused strains on in my grow report. I think I had you and ink confused?

Anyway it earned me the title worst grow report ever.

It's the only title I have so I cherish it lol ( not making fun...more of making fun of myself)


I hope to try and keep stuff straight and make some good observation so about each pheno and stay on top this go around.


I had way way to many crosses running and way to many setups here and there I was tending to do a good job last runs.

I have cut back, removed the b s and gotten back to roots.

Thanks again and anyone else that can help I really appreciate it!

I'm heading to the hydro shop this weekend to shop and pick out what's needed this go around. 

Stay tuned as I will be starting a journal and am really excited to get away from that bubba. I been running her way to long.


----------



## umbra (Sep 17, 2014)

lol, yes it was me and ink you got confused with beans. all water under the bridge since I moved to cali and the movers stole more than 500 strains from me. Some I had worked for 5 or 6 generations. 75 Riot strains, 50 bodhi strains, snowhigh, ojd, the list just goes on and on. Starting over with a new house and my friend NorCalHal's help


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 18, 2014)

Man that's terrible. Do you at least know who did it?

Are they online? I'd like to stay away from them if they are!


----------



## umbra (Sep 18, 2014)

I think it was more a crime of opportunity. All I know, it was packed and marked in box with my bong and few other things. The bong was wrapped in a sweatshirt and the beans in a black plastic bag. When it arrive at my house, the bong was wrapped in packing paper and the sweatshirt underneath, the black bag was there and nothing in it


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2014)

THat is just rude. Stealing your genetics, there should be a special place for genetic thieves.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 18, 2014)

There is rose....HELL.


LOL


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 1, 2014)

Ok... cpl pics, this is the Apollo-22 with 22 site extension with extra pump I was talking about I got last year for 200 bux.

Still sitting but I'm hoping to set it up this winter. Next is the tent I set my cancer patient up with...reveg mom included. 

Seed run will start tomorrow if I don't get to hungover from tonight's party.


I plan on taking cuts Sunday and flipping an sog for this run.
Just a itty bitty update.  

View attachment 20141017_132831.jpg


View attachment 20141017_105614.jpg


View attachment 20141017_102934.jpg


----------



## TOA (Dec 21, 2019)

Looking for my old ebb and flow journal came across this thread.

After I gave away that mom I found out my soon to be wife was preggers.

I shut down and the rest fizzled out.

Thanks for the info on the BPU strain.  I look forward to trying it out now that I am on stable ground!

Still trying to find my other thread though.


----------

